
Stanford study shows walking boosted a person’s creative output by 60 percent - herbertmoroni
https://medium.com/inc./steve-jobs-practiced-this-1-habit-that-triggers-creative-ideas-according-to-neuroscience-c678d5ac381
======
Rzor
I can't read but it is hard to imagine how they measured creative output.

------
drallison
Requires an account. Not quite a paywall, but an irritation.

~~~
CodeWriter23
Looks as though Medium intends to use ads to solve their revenue challenges.

~~~
herbertmoroni
They should be doing it already. I checked their portal and they want to
charge $5 month to ready some articles. Does not make sense for me right now.

~~~
CodeWriter23
Probably so. My comment points to the fact that their CEO swore they were
going to be different.

